# No Idea What I'm doing!!!! LOL



## Michele65 (Dec 1, 2012)

I was told this was a great site to get support during this difficult time in my life. Definately getting divorced.... I would love to do a "Journal" but don't know how....or am I doing it right now...LMAO!!
Can someone tell me what to do or how to get started....thanks in advance for any help I can get!


----------



## stuckmick (Dec 10, 2011)

Simple, write it out. Tell your story. Youre among friends and will find people more than helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Michele65 said:


> I was told this was a great site to get support during this difficult time in my life. Definately getting divorced.... I would love to do a "Journal" but don't know how....or am I doing it right now...LMAO!!
> Can someone tell me what to do or how to get started....thanks in advance for any help I can get!


Write whatever you want, whatever information you feel is important.

It will be the only way to see where you are in everything.


----------

